# MuSiC(music) lol



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey, I listen to all country music, Chris Daughtry, Finger Eleven, My Chemical Romance. 

Just of bit of everything I guess. 

At the moment I like Finger Eleven best, not sure why but I do!


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

ok ummm theres a lot.... avenged seven fold, TOOL, system of a down, fall out boy, finger eleven, korn, slipknot, seether, HIM, MCR, Myrlin Manson and AFI  ya i dont exactly dress preppy... i buy all my cloths at hottopic :lol:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I listen to every single kind of music. More so country music and Disney Movie songs ha ha.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I like a bit of everything. 
I have a lot!

Some of my favs include: JoJo, Asia Cruz, Nelly Furtado, The Killers, Fall Out Boy, One Republic, Jordin Sparks, Chris Brown, Justin Timberlake, Daughtry, Taylor Swift, Timbaland, Keyshia Cole, Alicia Keys, Panic! At the Disco, We The Kings, Danity Kane, Sean Kingston, Britney Spears, Common, & moreeee. 
So yeah I like a bit of everything.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Right now I am OBSESSED with Steve Forde.
*Faints to the floor with the thought of him in my head*


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Never hear of him ?? Is he from Australia?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Hey, I listen to all country music, Chris Daughtry, Finger Eleven, My Chemical Romance.
> 
> Just of bit of everything I guess.
> 
> At the moment I like Finger Eleven best, not sure why but I do!



Finger Eleven is awesome! I saw them in concert at the Coke Stage at the Calgary Stampede - definitely a must-see in person.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Never hear of him ?? Is he from Australia?


Yep! 
*Sings my head "Summer's Little Angel......" And faints again*


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I will have to google him and see what comes up! I love Aussie singers!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i guess i listen to all sorts of music. I must have the radio on when i drive or else i'm a nervous wreck. I don't care what's on, i just need it to play music.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

moonflame994 said:


> ok ummm theres a lot.... avenged seven fold, TOOL, system of a down, fall out boy, finger eleven, korn, slipknot, seether, HIM, MCR, Myrlin Manson and AFI  ya i dont exactly dress preppy... i buy all my cloths at hottopic :lol:



lol i like everyone u just listed...i shop and hollister and places like that but i dont act preppy at all lol just dress it...its funny

system of a down is awesome...listening to sugar now

just to top the way i dress and how i listen to that....im only 13 teehee


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Noo! You guys!! So emo... so uncreative...

Hmm, few of my favs - 
Radiohead, Air, Explosions In the Sky, Spoon, DMB, The Beta Band, Iron and Wine, Pete Yorn, Wilco, Massive Attack, Bjork, *The Flaming Lips* (they're freakin' awesome), other stuff... I dunno, The Shins are good, I prefer Indie in small doses though. Coldplay is good from time to time.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I listen to a little bit of everything also.
Mostly rock/pop, some punk, and soundtracks.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

tim said:


> Noo! You guys!! So emo... so uncreative...
> 
> Hmm, few of my favs -
> Radiohead, Air, Explosions In the Sky, Spoon, DMB, The Beta Band, Iron and Wine, Pete Yorn, Wilco, Massive Attack, Bjork, *The Flaming Lips* (they're freakin' awesome), other stuff... I dunno, The Shins are good, I prefer Indie in small doses though. Coldplay is good from time to time.



i like radiohead


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

xoLivxo said:


> i like radiohead


Sweet. Do you have the newest album?


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

no...im rly thinking about cheaking it out tho


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

speaking of music...even tho this song is sooooo old im in love with it!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kF69iiGK5Uc

i just discovered it again, its sooooo sad tho 

when i first heard it when i was like 7 i almost cried lol


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

wow i think i'm one of the few that mainly listens to rap, R&B,hip-hop, blah blah blah you know. 

Well yea i guess i'm just different yay!! Well i listen to lots of other things too like mainly everything i will listen to but i am mainly about the ones i listed above.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I also forgot to add. I absolutely love Michael Jackson. Which is quite weird because I'm 13.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

harlee im 13 too!!! lol sry just had to add...idk i already said it before but teehee....idk lol

and raps fun! i dont know if thats the word to describe it but me and my one friend learned how to shake our butts to that stuff lol and we love to at school dances n stuff...its soo much fun!! lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I will have to google him and see what comes up! I love Aussie singers!


Go to this site:

http://www.myspace.com/stevefordemusic

And play the song!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

xoLivxo said:


> harlee im 13 too!!! lol sry just had to add...idk i already said it before but teehee....idk lol
> 
> and raps fun! i dont know if thats the word to describe it but me and my one friend learned how to shake our butts to that stuff lol and we love to at school dances n stuff...its soo much fun!! lol



Ha ha, you mean pop?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't mean pop, the music type either, thats what the dance move is called.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> I don't mean pop, the music type either, thats what the dance move is called.



^hehe yes thats wat i mean lol


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh snap. Lol. I try to keep "dirty dancing" on the down low.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^ lol its not like THAT bad its the "pop" but we just call it that because we r silly and dont know anything much about that lol


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol, I know I was just joking with you.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Lol, I know I was just joking with you.



oooooooooooooo AHAHAHA 


excuse my dumbness :roll:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't worry, Stupidity is contagious!

We've all got it. Now what was I talking about again. Hey look a bird....


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha ha. Its okay.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

lol okay....sooooo


back to topic


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Rachluvshorses...
I love steve forde! *swoon*
summers little angel...
best song...
and he's playing at rock the snowys this weekend.
and i cant go cause i have a comp!
ah well.

on another note, I listen to everything.
Stuff like taking back sunday, senses fail, anberlin, as i lay dying, parkway drive, to motion city soundtrack, the spill canvas, dashboard confessional, to the veronica, the killers, eminem, and also country! love my country! steve forde, trace adkins, big and rich, etc.

oh also old music! old aussie rock, like jimmy barnes etc, and singalong songs, yeah. just everything :]

p.s. gotta love those disney songs! and high school musical songs!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I adore Screamo & Heavy Metal. But then i also listen to rap to dance and coutnry. I'll listen to anything but classical. That just gets under my skin.

Disturbed and Avenged Sevenfold are my thing.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> I adore Screamo & Heavy Metal. But then i also listen to rap to dance and coutnry. I'll listen to anything but classical. That just gets under my skin.
> 
> Disturbed and Avenged Sevenfold are my thing.



love A7X


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

xoLivxo said:


> Delete said:
> 
> 
> > I adore Screamo & Heavy Metal. But then i also listen to rap to dance and coutnry. I'll listen to anything but classical. That just gets under my skin.
> ...


CKY?


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^ huh?


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, nevermind. Most people who like Avenged also like CKY (camp kill yourself).

Personally, I think they're terrible but they're very popular with Avenged fans.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I obviosly don't listen to music enough, I have no idea about half the people that you are talking about!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

tim said:


> Oh, nevermind. Most people who like Avenged also like CKY (camp kill yourself).
> 
> Personally, I think they're terrible but they're very popular with Avenged fans.


ahhh i see i never heard of them, maybe ill cheak em out, they sound scary tho :shock: lol jk


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

has anyone ever heard of A Static Lullaby??? im just getting inot them kinda lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I obviosly don't listen to music enough, I have no idea about half the people that you are talking about!


I hear that :lol: I never heard of most of the bands mentioned, but then most of the stuff I listen to no one has heard of either. 
I love NIna Simone, Nate King Cole old motown stuff, 60-70's hard rock, R&B, hot jazz, but I also listen to country and like the old time folk music like Joan Biaz. I'm a dead head too, the old hippy in me is showing :shock: 
I usually like anything playing on World Cafe on NPR (yeah I'm one of those) I like Celtic/Irish music too. I know I'm weird :lol:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I like a static lullaby :]

And I forgot Atreyu! Loooove Atreyu!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

wild_spot said:


> I like a static lullaby :]
> 
> And I forgot Atreyu! Loooove Atreyu!



o cool!!! my friend just got me into them an i rly wanna cheak out atreyu


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I usually like anything playing on World Cafe on NPR (yeah I'm one of those)


I'm with you. I love NPR.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Atreyu are awesome.
one of my favourites.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

xoLivxo said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, nevermind. Most people who like Avenged also like CKY (camp kill yourself).
> ...


All my friends think Avenged is scary. 

I don't know why i like heavy metal so much. I ride all the time to it ;]


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I like anything I know the words to. I mow the grass, drive tractor etc with my mp3 and headphones singing at the top of my lungs. I know my neighbor must think I'm nuts.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Hahahaha. I do that too. My neighbors have acutally yelled at me to stop singing.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> xoLivxo said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



no no no no......i ment CKY, Avenged Sevenfold is my fave band....along with my chemical romance mindless self indulgence the used ect ect


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

OMG love this sooonnnggggg      

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7mkBnVtJeQ


----------



## Kadiel (Mar 28, 2008)

xoLivxo said:


> HEEEEYYY EVERYONE!!! i was wondering what kind of music everyones into....i like bands like
> 
> Avenged Sevenfold, My Chemical Romance, The Used, Mindless Self indulgence, ect ect bands like that. and its amazing, me and my bff becky always talk about how we r into "emo" bands when we both dress preppy!! lol so how about u?
> 
> and and and......EVEN Slipknot, KoRn, and Marilyn Manson...when im a prep! its kinda odd but oh well lol


I love all that type of music too!

Sad thing is I'm agianst the whole emo sub culture; But I've been asked so many times if i call myself an 'emo'. haha I dont think i dress emo at all. Maybe slyightly punksih but not overly.  
A few years ago i had a lip ring, that made me look kinda emo, but i've taken that out a long time ago. haha was a sad day  

But I also like alot of other things including classical. Was a music nerd in high school and played the flute. 

These are some of the bands I've seen live...
Green day
My chemical romance
Mudvayne
Static X
ILL Nino
Korn
Disturbed
Hate breed
Fly leaf
Thrice
18 visions
10 years
Tool
NIN
Deftones
Linkin Park
Pink
Rise against
Kyle(sp?)
The living End
random bands at 2 BDOs (big day out)2006 & 2007
and some other bands I'm too lazy to list

ohh and heading to the V festival this weekend cant wait!


----------



## HeartsExtraSkip (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm kinda new and was looking around the site. I couldn't help but notice this post!! I had to reply! Then it made it better when i saw you had MCR posted!! BEST BAND EVER! 
I'm also into Linkin Park, Paramore, The White Stripes, Green Day, Avenged Sevenfold, 30 Seconds to Mars, AFI, and a million more.
But My Chemical Romance makes my life!! heh besides horses that is!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I hate hate hate hate hate MCR i find it wayyyyyy overrated. Just like when POTD (Panic of the disco) was popular. Paramore is still good, AFI is becomeing overrated same with White Stripes and such. But MCR drives me nuts.


----------



## HeartsExtraSkip (Apr 3, 2008)

aww thats too bad. You're really missing out. MCR's so talented, I mean if you've seen them live, you'd know what I mean. I hear you about PATD though, I hate them. They're lead singer can't hold a note w/o major electronic back up. :roll:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

MCR... talented? You crazy?

Of those listed I can only stand the White Stripes, and thats just because of Jack and Meg's affiliation with the Flaming Lips.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I love Paramore!  They are an awesome band.
I don't like MCR.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

:lol: Ohhh Mannnnnnnnnn... I feel SO OLD!!!!!!!! :lol: 
I have no Idea what ya'all r talkin' about.
I like Country mostly old (hank, waylon, willie)and some new.
Classic hard rock....Metallica, etc.
And love screamin' out oldies rock whilst cleanin' up poo :lol:


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah im still a fan of MCR but they are getting kinda overated....still love em though!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

and ive always liked three days grace but ever scince i saw them in concert april 1st ive been in love!! haha


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

hmm why have i only just found this thread? lol
Here is some of the stuff i have in my itunes:

greenday, 
dope, 
simple plan, 
blink 182, 
u2, 
linkin park,
Sunny Day Real Estate, 
aerosmith, 
Sum 41, 
embrace, 
Three days grace, 
Seether, 
nirvana, 
the butterfly effect, 
daughtry, 
evanescence, 
good charlotte, 
Skillet, 
matchbox 20, 
nickleback, 
smash mouth, 
the superjesus, 
bon jovi, 
grinspoon, 
avenged sevenfold, 
The living end, 
oasis,
POD, 
AFI,
R.E.M, 
Breaking benjamin, 
Alien ant farm, 
Pink, 
Sum 41

At the moment im obsessed with Whispers in the dark by Skillet. 
I've played it 10 times in the last half an hour  lol


----------



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

I LOVE country music!
lol

rascal flatts and chris cagle are my favorite!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

To the exclusion of Jazz, Classical and music that falls into the same category I like pretty much everything.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Take a bow by Rhianna.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

i also love love lovee three 6 mafia even tho its rap i love it! i love almost all their songs!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh gosh... I'm either old or I'm a freak becuase I havent heard of almost all of those people!!!!

I like... uh....

George Straight and Alabama and Randy TRavis and Carrie Underwood and Sammy Kershaw and well... all those country poeple...

but once I saw Tiffany and New Kids on the Block in concert...and 98 Degrees but I had no idea who they were... they just happened to be on our cruise ship....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Actually, we have very similar tastes 

My Chemical Romance, Three Days Grace, Avenged Sevenfold, Seether, Darren Hayes, Buckcherry, State of Shock, Finger Eleven, Matchbox 20, Nickelback, Nirvana, Green Day, 3 Doors Down...amoung a few other's are all on my MP3 player.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

OMG WSARABIANS! your right haha my faves are my chemical romance avenged sevenfold three days grace and seether too!


----------



## jessb_123 (May 7, 2008)

Well I'm from england so I hope people know some of these!
kate nash, we saw her live and she was really good.
Jamie T
Arctic Monkeys
Maccabees
MGMT
Vampire Weekend
The Cribs
The Kooks
Remi Nicole
Adele
Lily Allen
Pulp
Scroobius Pip


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I have so much music, I would be hard pressed to pick just a few favorites. In my collection I have:

Some oldies by Dean Martin, Frank Sinatra and yes even Wayne Nutian (sp).
Some alternative by Korn, Linkin Park, Seether, and lots of OTHERS.
Some rap by 3-6 Mafia, and Snoop.
Some main stream by Mily Cyrus, Kolby Kalay (sp), and yes, even Britney Spears.
Some country by a bunch of artists. 
Some funny stuff by Dennis Leary, and David Allen Cole.
….And I even have some classical instrumental stuff as well.

Moral of my little diddy here, I listen to just about anything. I bust a song out in the car, in the shower, alone on a walk, I sing to my dogs, my kid, not so much to my husband.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

xoLivxo said:


> OMG WSARABIANS! your right haha my faves are my chemical romance avenged sevenfold three days grace and seether too!


Well I must say you have excellent taste in music.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

LOL l lisiten to about anything


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

xoLivxo said:


> yeah im still a fan of MCR but they are getting kinda overated....still love em though!


Ah, over-rated to who?
It`s all personal opinion.

A lot of people say that they wrote The Black Parade because that`s what everyone wanted to hear, but the success that they`ve had with Bullet and Revenge, they honestly had no need to try and find an audience. They already had a huge one. The only needed to cater to themselves.

If people were to get the limited edition of The Black Parade and ready the member`s meaning behind the songs and how the whole album came around I can guarantee that they`d think different.

I think they are anything but a commercialized band.
But that`s all IMO.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

who has ever heard of The Devil Wears Prada?? they are like MAJOR screaming and gothyish stuff but i still love them!


----------

